# Second post...newbie....



## Leekumtarp (Feb 1, 2019)

I just joined but this is my second post, the first was about a problem with my Magnifica Bean to cup.

So, I have 2 Gaggia Classics one in stainless steel and an older one in brown plastic. Two small grinders by Dualit and Delonghi and the awesome Rancilio Rocky.

Regular machine at home is a Magnifica Bean to cup and a Morphy Richards Roma at the office.

I drink one cup a day..cheers!


----------

